# posting in The studio



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok folks, please keep on topic when posting in "The Studio" section, remember were about detailing and paint correction etc , we are not here to comment about peoples personal style preference/habits/car equipment/ looks/ bodykits fitted etc etc (remember the car is probably the owners pride and joy).

Any such comments will be deleted without prior notice.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

*DW Supporter. *


A DW Supporter has paid a subscription to carry a signature linking to their valeting or detailing website NB this does not include retail sales. The DW Supporter can also carry their link in their profile. Again this subscription can be found in the user control panel in your user profile. 
The DW Supporter can also change their username to reflect their valeting/detailing business. New Members to detailing world can no longer register with a business name. Older members who joined with a business name have been allowed to keep them - call it Grandfather rights but you have to draw a line in the sand at some point!

Given that a DW Supporter pays for these advertising rights other members will not be allowed to advertise their 'paid' services either through their profiles or through posting in topics where persons have requested a recommended detailer.


----------

